# Here we go again



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

With the pickyness. Prince Tucker Bean has decided that he's bored of the puploaf I made him. You know, I go to home cooking for this little guy and it's still not good enough. :huh:

So I normally make a batch of food-like JFFD or a puploaf with an honest kitchen base mix and then I portion it out. Most recipes I make are about a month's worth of food. 

I wondered when this would start to happen. I mean, who wants to eat the same thing every day for a month straight, right? At this point he's just eating as much as he has to and leaving the rest. He's like a little princess, has to leave a little left over on his plate.. gotta watch that figure you know.

I would love to make him smaller meals on a daily basis but wow.. the work. I would love to share with him what we eat but-the balancing act, you know? Maybe I will start making smaller batches and throwing in a bowl of THK or something similar now and then just to mix it up.

Any of you have the same problem?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

No. Mine eat Kibble(Fromm) I mix up the proteins, top with some Fresh Pet, and add a little veggies every day. They still act like it's the best food that they've ever tasted. I 'm kind of afraid of food changes since Violet had pancreatitis.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Instead of making one big batch, I make a couple of different things and then divide them up into 2 or 3 day portions to freeze. That way, we can switch it up frequently.
Is it possible to cut the recipes in half? Maybe make a couple of recipes to freeze?
I use a couple of different mixers (Sojos, Dr Harvey's, THK), and freeze batches of cooked and diced beef, chicken, turkey so we have lots of possible combos. Sometimes we have scrambled eggs or salmon instead of the frozen meat for a change.
Also, a little sprinkle of shredded cheddar on top is always a big hit.
Prince a Tucker Bean sure is a lucky little guy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is your guy healthy? Does he have an average weight?
I sometimes wish Lisi & Kitzi were not such ravenous eaters! They never bore of the same foods. It may be competitive eating. Maybe you need to borrow a dog & see if that helps.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Shelly I'm sitting here right now looking at two bowls full of home cooked food, the girls today have decided it's not good enough :angry:
Maddie is the worst:w00t: so today the food will go in plastic bags and into the refrigerator for later. I did that with my kids when they were little, I'm a mean mommy:innocent:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Shelly I'm sitting here right now looking at two bowls full of home cooked food, the girls today have decided it's not good enough :angry:
> Maddie is the worst:w00t: so today the food will go in plastic bags and into the refrigerator for later. I did that with my kids when they were little, I'm a mean mommy:innocent:


I think I may have to start doing this. The problem is he is spoiled. Rocky, will eat anything you put in front of him  unfortunately he is also sensitive to many things so when I did try to feed him home cooked, he got sick. 

They do eat next to eachother and Tucker still doesn't care. He's lean and is my healthy boy he's just...rotten.

DH and I talked about it this morning, he said it was my fault. I said ... :blink: but I got them so I could spoil them. I want to spoil them, that's what they are for. I don't see the problem, other than the fact that I will have to make more time to cook.

Kathleen I really like your suggestions I think that's what I need to do. Once we get settled into the new house I think I'll start doing a few days worth of food at a time and make sure to always have a bit of THK and Dr. Harvey's around and maybe some Sojos to mix things up now and then.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My girls make Addiction disappear in less than 3 minutes - every time! I don't know what a picky eater is!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacie on steroids would eat a brick if I let her so no problem there.
Suki has emotional issues when eating. She prefers to be hand fed. I have to walk away and not make eye contact at all if being fed with Lacie and most likely not eat. What I have realize is that she prefers to eat alone and not at the same time. Eating with lacie causes anxiety in her. She will watch Lacie eat and pace around her food not eating.
If I feed her quietly after Lacie is done~she will eat like a champ.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Lacie on steroids would eat a brick if I let her so no problem there.
> Suki has emotional issues when eating. She prefers to be hand fed. I have to walk away and not make eye contact at all if being fed with Lacie and most likely not eat. What I have realize is that she prefers to eat alone and not at the same time. Eating with lacie causes anxiety in her. She will watch Lacie eat and pace around her food not eating.
> If I feed her quietly after Lacie is done~she will eat like a champ.


 Joanne, maybe that's Maddie's problem, I'm going to try feeding her in a different room. I made a huge mistake and fed Maddie on my lap, I was hand feeding her, now I have to break this, who would guess twice and now I have a problem :blink:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Joanne, maybe that's Maddie's problem, I'm going to try feeding her in a different room. I made a huge mistake and fed Maddie on my lap, I was hand feeding her, now I have to break this, who would guess twice and now I have a problem :blink:


Paula~it could very well be. Suki would stare and pace at Lacie eating which is why I hand fed her one day. Then it led to the next day and the next day and the next.
As I watched her, she would always stare at Lacie so I thought she wanted her food but the bottom line was, she was very anxious. 
I now feed Lacie, wait ten minutes and then I feed Suki by herself and have no problems at all.
I hope this works for you. It's very frustrating when they don't eat!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Joanne, maybe that's Maddie's problem, I'm going to try feeding her in a different room. I made a huge mistake and fed Maddie on my lap, I was hand feeding her, now I have to break this, who would guess twice and now I have a problem :blink:





maddysmom said:


> Paula~it could very well be. Suki would stare and pace at Lacie eating which is why I hand fed her one day. Then it led to the next day and the next day and the next.
> As I watched her, she would always stare at Lacie so I thought she wanted her food but the bottom line was, she was very anxious.
> I now feed Lacie, wait ten minutes and then I feed Suki by herself and have no problems at all.
> I hope this works for you. It's very frustrating when they don't eat!


Snowball usually won't eat until we are all sitting down together. If his dinner is ready and we are not finished preparing ours ... he insists waiting until we all start eating at the same time. I think he has better manners than some adults who can't seem to wait until everyone is seated at the table together. LOL

Silly me ... when Snowball was a tiny puppy, he food and water bowl were placed in a corner in the dining area where we eat. Only when he ate ... his food bowl was facing the corner instead of the dining room table. I would look over and feel like he must think we didn't love him. LOL. So, needless to say, his little bowl is placed facing the dining room table ... and, right there with us ... so we can all eat together! I know ... he's spoiled. LOL

Every once in a while Snowball will sit there and look at his food, too. He also gets homecooked meals. I think they do get bored with eating the same thing all the time. Can we blame them? I have learned though ... that now if he acts like he doesn't want to eat ... if I break up a tiny piece of low fat mozzerella cheese into tiny bits and sprinkle it over his dinner, then he will eat. (something that is a rare treat to him). 

I like Kathleen's suggestions. When we buy chicken breast or extra lean sirloin ground beef (he only has the beef once a week or even less than that) we cut the chicken and measure the ground beef into small portions, put the pieces into individual baggies, and then freeze it. That way it is easy to thaw out quicker ... and easy to cook in with his veggies and whatever else he is eating.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Marie, I recently read an article about eating together with our dogs and how it helps bond with them and feeling a part of the family like including them in for a car ride ect. 

Paula~if Suki begins to get fussy when eating alone, (I know she's hungry because she's licking her lips practically drooling while I prepare dinner) all I have to do is pick up the bowl and pretend I added Lacies food to it. I say "ok, ok, you can have some of Lacies food too". I mush around her food, make some noise and TaDa...she cleans her plate!
It's a total emotional game with Suki:blush:




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Snowball usually won't eat until we are all sitting down together. If his dinner is ready and we are not finished preparing ours ... he insists waiting until we all start eating at the same time. I think he has better manners than some adults who can't seem to wait until everyone is seated at the table together. LOL
> 
> Silly me ... when Snowball was a tiny puppy, he food and water bowl were placed in a corner in the dining area where we eat. Only when he ate ... his food bowl was facing the corner instead of the dining room table. I would look over and feel like he must think we didn't love him. LOL. So, needless to say, his little bowl is placed facing the dining room table ... and, right there with us ... so we can all eat together! I know ... he's spoiled. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley and Sissy have 4 small meals a day. They have prescription kibble for breakfast and at night. Lunch is Fresh Pet and afternoon snack is cottage cheese. They seem to like the variety.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I switched my picky eater to raw and he's eating like a champ for the first time in almost six years. I couldn't be happier to see my five pound boy chowing down and then asking me for his dinner by 4:30. He loves it. I had him on Stella and Chewy's till we found a bit of plastic stuck in one of the bits of freeze dried food. I switched him to Primal frozen and freeze dried and he is in heaven. So am I! He may even gain a little weight.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Both of mine are on Merrick Texas beef and sweet potatoes for about two years. We add a little bit of can beef for supper. Just like Deb said "best food ever" sorry no help here.


----------

